# Alot of people with inner ear disorders have DP. Please read



## Pure (Nov 4, 2010)

My DP started at the same time I started having headaches, ear fullness, sore throat, facial pain and stuffy nose with a little blood. I just recently went to a Otoneurologist (ear specialist) and he said that I had something called Eustachian Tube Dysfunction and he has a lot of patients with ETD that also have DP.

I did a little research and there is a inner ear disorder board on HealthBoards.com that have pages upon pages of people experiencing DP that have an inner ear disorder.

Does anyone here have any ear, nose, facial and head fullness or pressure?

For those that got DP from marijuana, I'm wondering if smoking pot or doing drugs does something to your sinuses or ears.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

what about DR?


----------



## stone cold (Sep 2, 2011)

Pure said:


> My DP started at the same time I started having headaches, ear fullness, sore throat, facial pain and stuffy nose with a little blood. I just recently went to a Otoneurologist (ear specialist) and he said that I had something called Eustachian Tube Dysfunction and he has a lot of patients with ETD that also have DP.
> 
> I did a little research and there is a inner ear disorder board on HealthBoards.com that have pages upon pages of people experiencing DP that have an inner ear disorder.
> 
> ...


An Inner ear disorder is one of the things I believe might be a cause of my DP. I have some symptoms and the worst symptom is when I put SOME pressure on my ear I get extremely dizzy and when you are dizzy you feel unreal, dizziness is similar to dp/dr.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

A lot of ppl who have tinnitus have this too.
Its for this reason that I think that certain ppl are more prone to excitotoxic damage, and DP is one type of excitotoxic damage localised somewhere in the brain.
Some get the combo DP + tinnitus at the same time, I dont think its related to "psychological anxiety"







...


----------



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

I have DR. I also have bloody nose issues. I get bad migraines and neck pain. I get ear aches quite often too. I've always thought I've had what youre talking about. Can they fix it?


----------



## Pure (Nov 4, 2010)

Danehall said:


> I have DR. I also have bloody nose issues. I get bad migraines and neck pain. I get ear aches quite often too. I've always thought I've had what youre talking about. Can they fix it?


They said that Eustachian Tube dysfunction is due to allergies so getting antihistamine nasal spray should help it. The only problem is those nasal sprays cause so many bad side effects. I haven't started them yet.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Does anyone here have any ear, nose, facial and head fullness or pressure?*

While I've always had some congestion issues and tinnitus, these got worse with DR - especially tinnitus.

Some get diagnosed with vertigo and try meds but they don't usually help.

*A lot of ppl who have tinnitus have this too.
Its for this reason that I think that certain ppl are more prone to excitotoxic damage, and DP is one type of excitotoxic damage localised somewhere in the brain.
Some get the combo DP + tinnitus at the same time, I dont think its related to "psychological anxiety" ... *

This has always been my view of the matter, even though there seems to be fear about the idea of neuronal injury. DP/DR is very individualistic in symptoms.

One reason treating/resolving anxiety is so important is that anxiety IS excessive brain activity and makes the respective neurons more vulnerable to damage (excitotoxicity). So whether anxiety is causal, a symptom, or a comorbid condition, it should be addressed.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's damage too, at least in my case. I think it is superficial damage though. It's not like a stroke or something which can permanently disable a part of the brain. It's a change that the body can compensate a lot for given the right environment and time. So there's no reason to give up trying things. But at the same time, sometimes I've done all that I can really do, and yet it still lingers, so instead of getting all down on myself for not fixing it, there's no reason to because it's not in my full immediate control....


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive had on and off ear infections for years before dp, the last one I had was the worst, both ears lasting for a month in a half, and because I was in a living facility at the time, they wouldn't really allow me to seek medical attention. About a year later, a little less really, I started getting this swooshing sound in my left ear, and my doctor basically told me it was just a vein or something and I was hearing the blood pumping through, nothing to worry about. Soon after I experienced DP. Im not sure how this is related, or if its just a coincidence, but when I first went to the hospital when I got dp, they did a cat scan and told me everything I was experiencing was from a sinus infection, so basically I didn't worry about it, until months later when it wasn't going away. Once again, I have no idea if this is at all related, mostly because I firmly believe dp is more psychological than physical, but who knows.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've burst both of my eardrums. Once when running and jumping into the ocean... a wave broke right on my ear really hard, it cupped my ear and my ear literally felt like it burst. Another time I was swinging off a rope swing into a lake and landed right on my side and my ear again "cupped" the water and it burst my ear (other ear). Both times after these occurrences I couldn't maintain my balance for a while. The first time I couldn't walk straight for a week and couldn't hear correctly. I've wondered if these problems could play a role in DP since DP makes one feel all disoriented. Maybe our equilibrium is off.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

I definitely have some inner ear issues going on....was being tested for some inner ear issues....


----------



## stone cold (Sep 2, 2011)

Some inner ear disorders are caused by anxiety and some ppl say it is vice versa.


----------



## short66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pure said:


> My DP started at the same time I started having headaches, ear fullness, sore throat, facial pain and stuffy nose with a little blood. I just recently went to a Otoneurologist (ear specialist) and he said that I had something called Eustachian Tube Dysfunction and he has a lot of patients with ETD that also have DP.
> 
> I did a little research and there is a inner ear disorder board on HealthBoards.com that have pages upon pages of people experiencing DP that have an inner ear disorder.
> 
> ...


 I have most of the above symptoms. My ears are full of fluid, constant throat drainage, stuffy nose, head pressure( not really a headache), chest pops when I breathe in and chest pressure. I had no idea that DP with this stuff was pretty common since my ENT made it seem like asking about this being related was strange. About the same time I started having these symptoms my DP started too.


----------



## saken (Nov 2, 2011)

short66 said:


> I have most of the above symptoms. My ears are full of fluid, constant throat drainage, stuffy nose, head pressure( not really a headache), chest pops when I breathe in and chest pressure. I had no idea that DP with this stuff was pretty common since my ENT made it seem like asking about this being related was strange. About the same time I started having these symptoms my DP started too.


Well I have tinnitus, i have head pressures, i have all weird ass symptoms in my body and they worsen when i get more anxiety or really freaked out. For me its purely based on an overactive mind + obsessive thinking and fear = bad ass anxiety levels.

ive learn to calm my self down by accepting this shit and what do you know, i dont feel as fucked up anymore.. Cant be coincedence..


----------



## jordanL'Estrange (Oct 17, 2011)

a few months befor i got dp i had like fluid im my ears and when i tilted my head it felt like the fluid went into my throat


----------



## roo (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm certain ( 100% ) that my DP is caused by my ear infection because when i squeeze my nostrils with my fingertips and blow, the "full" feeling in my ears goes away and I don't feel depersonalized anymore. I feel like "me" again when i do this. And then when i let go the "full" feeling is there again and I feel stupid and can't talk properly/there's no context/i feel weird. the "cure" for me is to hold my nose and blow; im going to go see an ENT this weekend though so I'll post an update as to how that goes. stay strong


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I DO! Actually it's quite bad, my hearing has decreased, and loudness hurts my ears, my head feels very tight. I have never seen an ear specialist though. Everything sounds very low.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe I have an inner ear disorder....?


----------



## roo (Jan 18, 2012)

To OP : You are 100% correct


----------

